# Kaufberatung 144hz Monitor oder 240hz?



## ezyyy1337 (13. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Community <3,

ich möchte mir gerne einen Gaming Monitor kaufen. Derzeit besitze ich noch einen alten 1680x1050 60hz Monitor von Asus ohje 
Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen zu diesen Bildschirmen.
Es gibt 144hz Monitore und auch 240hz Monitore, was ist eurer Meinung nach besser und auf längere Zeit sinnvoll?
Soll ich mir nicht gleich einen 240hz Bildschirmkaufen? Machen 240hz denn überhaupt Sinn und gibt es einen Unterschied beim Zocken zwischen 140hz und 240hz?

Falls 240hz wenig Sinn machen würden bzw. nicht wirklich mehr Unterschied zwischen einen 140hz Monitor bringen hätte ich 2 zur Auswahl die mir sehr gut gefallen würden.

Ich hätte einmal einen BenQ XL2430T
BenQ XL2430T 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Und einen Acer Predator XB241
Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr 61 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bildschirm wird bei mir ausschließlich zum Zocken verwendet, CsGo usw...... Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: das die meisten CsGo Pro Gamer alle diesen BenQ Bildschirm haben und man von den Acer Bildschirm wenig Nutzerreviews findet. (Außer auf Amazon natürlich 
Was sagt ihr?

Grüße


----------



## imischek (13. März 2017)

ich selbst empfinde den unterschied von 60 auf 144  stark . soll aber auch leute geben die kein unterschied merken . in den genuss eines 240hz monis bin ich noch nicht gekommen daher kann ich nicht beurteilen ob ich einen großen unterschied merken würde . was allerdings nicht vergessen werden darf ist das hz alleine nichts bringen sofern der rechner nicht genug frames drückt. eigentlich ist 240 fps nur machbar in spielen wie csgo lol dota q3 etc. overwatch mit etwas verringerten details vermutlich auch . sofern man also nicht hardcore competitive spielt würde ich von einem 240hz bildschirm abraten und zu 144hz tendieren . ich selbst vermute aber das 240hz nur wirklich etwas bringen in sehr schnellen shootern wie zb reflex painkiller q3. und selbst dann ist es stark mit eigenem empfinden verbunden. wenn man auf absolutem pro lvl spielt mag es vielleicht auch sinn ergeben in csgo lo dota etc . aber zum pro wird man durch sowas sicherlich nicht . wird leute geben die sagen das es blödsinn ist und wieder andere werden sagen das es welten unterschied macht. worauf ich hinaus will ist das es ohne testen ünmöglich ist dies zu beurteilen .

ps sofern competitive das absolute kaufkriterium ist 24 zoll nehmen . nicht 27


----------



## KempA (13. März 2017)

Der Grund warum so viele Pro-Gamer die Dinger von BenQ benutzen ist der, dass BenQ sich das gut was kosten lässt 
Ist eben deren Marketing-Strategie.

Ich würde eher so etwas nehmen: Acer XF240Hbmjdpr 61 cm Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Hat auch 144Hz, spart sich das ganze Gaming-Gedöns und ist für CSGO auch nicht schlechter als der BenQ.
Mit den gesparten 150€ lässt sich dann was anderes anfangen


----------



## Darkseth (13. März 2017)

BenQ hat doch so nen edal mit e-sports? Deswegen ist der Zowie name ja auch so überteuert. ^^"

240Hz würde ich nehmen, wenn du E-sports beruflich oder professionell machst.
Als normaler spieler kannst du dir das sparen....
Da sind meiner Meinung nach auch 165 Hz mehr als ausreichend. Dafür nimmst du ein besseres Panel mit, und 1440p Auflösung: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Zuminedst sofern du ne Nvidia karte hast (da ist dieser Acer aktuell am besten vom P/L , meiner Meinung nach. Mehr als full HD, minimal mehr als 144 Hz, natives 8bit Panel, sehr gutes OSD, und G-Sync. Das ist für den Preis ziemlich gut, selbst als TN Panel.
Wenn man die sonst genannten 150€ fürs G-Sync modul abzieht, hat man hier 280€ für 165 Hz, eins der besten TN Panel auf dem markt, und 1440p Auflösung.


----------

